# Jan.27,28 2009 Piles



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

some pixes of lots serviced


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks , i had help with my son on the snow man


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

hows the ford ranger in the first pic gonna get out?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

itzkcatz;734670 said:


> hows the ford ranger in the first pic gonna get out?


That is a lower accessable lot , not incl.


----------

